# Sheraton Kauai Review and Pics



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Unfortunately, I felt that this resort is not yet ready for owners even though they opened for occupancy earlier this year. There are a number of rough issues which I expect will be solved in the upcoming months. However, the resort itself is fundamentally flawed which will never allow it to become as great as others. In particular:

The timeshare units are in the old hotel buildings across the street from the ocean, and almost all units have a view of concrete and perhaps a few trees. If you’re able to get the top floor (4) in building 8 you may see a sliver of ocean between the hotel buildings across the street.
Currently buildings 6, 7, and 8 are ready for occupancy, though it appears that the first floor in building 7 was not utilized (all the windows toward the pool were covered). Construction crews were actively working on the other buildings located near the parking lot.
Parking access required a longer walk to the unit than in future, since we had to walk along the road then enter the main entrance to get to the unit rather than walk direct thru the resort. Note that the parking at this resort is open to the public without parking pass, unlike all other Vistana resorts that I’ve visited. I believe it was the same 10 years ago when I first visited the island. I would prefer parking passes and some semblance of visible security.
There is a lot of building noise within the unit and it’s easy to hear your neighbors, along with building noise.
I experienced multiple noise issues during my stay starting at 1:15am of the first night when the TV suddenly turned on by itself with the “greeting” music at high volume, which I am certain woke my neighbors in the connecting 1-bed unit. I ultimately unplugged the TV, after the on duty engineer had no idea how to guarantee this wouldn’t occur again. Of course, my neighbors then decided to turn their TV on for 30+ minutes at 4:30am as they prepared to check out (thanks so much), and there is absolutely no noise barrier between the studio and 1-bed other than the door (it should have more insulation along the sides and bottom, since this is a hard floor).
After I was moved to a 2-bed non-LO unit, even that unit had a lot of noise. Understandably I could hear the upstairs unit walking, but worse I could hear (and understand) their conversation whenever they were in the master bath. At ~3:15am of the second night in this unit I was woken up by loud banging which reoccured every ~12-15 minutes for hours. The following night engineering and management visited for over an hour to investigate, heard the reoccurring noise themselves, and could not isolate the source though did agree the noise was not from the unit itself. This proceeded to reoccur over the remaining nights of my visit. I am fairly sure this noise can be heard in other units, as it was audible throughout the unit, and seemed to come from the bathrooms.

The kitchen in the 2-bed non-LO is very, very small. It’s smaller than even the 2-bed kitchen at Nanea.
There are new building issues (even though it’s a very old structure). The tub in the master bath leaked into the unit below, requiring construction to visit and replace a cracked pipe.
This resort feels like a hotel. They kept the existing structure and walkways. There are only two elevators for the three buildings (I’m not sure how many more there are for the others), with several outside staircases (which are nice).
There is just one check-in area for both the villas and the hotel, and it’s apparent that they are placing hotel guests on the villa side (as I heard the people checking in just prior to me).
The concierge staff doesn’t fully comprehend owner needs yet…and two couldn’t answer basic questions…though there were a couple that were quite nice and helpful. FWIW, they offered 20,000 Marriott points and $50 for an owners update (I declined, of course).
There is no villa store with items we would normally expect. There is just the hotel store which looked just sad.
The villa pool has no whirlpool.
On a positive note, there were several aspects I thought very appealing:

The units were designed extremely well. The studio unit was very efficient with minimal wasted space, unlike WPV or WKORV. Don’t let the comparison of size between these resorts stop you from visiting.
The kitchen and laundry fit perfectly, and are very functional.
The bathroom is quite small (note the shower/toilet area is the same size in both the studio and the 2-bed non-LO).
The studio couch and rolling table is smart and actually more usable than the table in the WPV/WKORV studios, IMO.
The lanai was quite nice for a studio (larger than the WKORV-N lanai).

I was told that there are some studios without a connecting door, though perhaps may not have any view at all. If I return to a studio I will be requesting one of those units.
The 2-bed non-LO unit was similarly designed extremely efficiently to maximize use in the smaller space than other resorts.
The 2-bed lanai was large, though had only four chairs and two small side tables (no large table for eating outside like WKORV).
The 2nd bedroom was small, small, small… with an en suite bathroom that seemed squeezed in like many European hotels with a sliding door.
The 2nd bedroom has no built-in closet, with only a small wardrobe (fyi, the safe is on the bottom of the this unit, and not in the master bed).
The kitchen is near the entrance door and has a built-in table with two movable chairs…and no views.
The living room has a couch and a single chair, so has one less piece of furniture as compared to the living room of the 1-bed WPV or WKORV resorts. Even so, it was quite functional.

The beach casual restaurant was quite good.

It seems there was a lot of focus on sq ft comparisons of this resort and others. I don’t think that is a big issue now that I’ve stayed at SKR. All the other resorts have lots of wasted space (long hallways, tubs in the studio units, etc).

While the resort was deficient in many obvious areas, I greatly enjoyed staying in the south.


Studio (Building 8, 4th floor corner unit)


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

2-bed non-LO


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hmm... some of these pics didn't want to display from photobucket. I'll try again later, and add more pics.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 8, 2019)

Apparently the chair hogs don't go to this resort!  Why even use Photobucket when this site allows posting pics directly from your device?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> Apparently the chair hogs don't go to this resort!  Why even use Photobucket when this site allows posting pics directly from your device?



I hadn’t seen that feature, to my knowledge, since I last posted pics. I think that was added with the new software, since we used to always post from other sites. This just shows how often I post pics here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your review and photos.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> I hadn’t seen that feature, to my knowledge, since I last posted pics. I think that was added with the new software, since we used to always post from other sites. This just shows how often I post pics here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can upload from your device, and choose between full size or thumbnail images.  I always pick the full size.  When you create a post, look for the "Upload a File" button under this window.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> You can upload from your device, and choose between full size or thumbnail images.  I always pick the full size.  When you create a post, look for the "Upload a File" button under this window.



Yeah, I saw it when posting...after it was all formatted from photobucket. When I have more time later today I’ll probably replace all the photos from photobucket, and add others that didn’t want to display.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Yeah, I saw it when posting...after it was all formatted from photobucket. When I have more time later today I’ll probably replace all the photos from photobucket, and add others that didn’t want to display.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




This site began allowing direct uploads right after Photobucket announced charging people to store photos.  Bye-Bye Photobucket.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for your excellent review, Ken555! I've stayed at the resort a few times as a hotel guest, and I've been curious how the conversion over to timeshares went. Your photos are very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> This site began allowing direct uploads right after Photobucket announced charging people to store photos.  Bye-Bye Photobucket.



I don’t pay anything for Photobucket. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the review. Unfortunately it seems that on the plus side are features that are temporary by nature like the quality of the finishing, the ones that will last are mostly on the cons side (small rooms, lack of soundproofing, no view etc).The fact that they are asking for the same number of SO's for this resort is troubling to me. What is going to end up happening, the other Hawaii resorts will become even more difficult to book internally.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 8, 2019)

@Ken555 thanks for the review and pics.  Questions:  Are there no conventional ovens?  Didn't see any in the pics.  Also, does the resort have gas grills?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Thanks for the review. Unfortunately it seems that on the plus side are features that are temporary by nature like the quality of the finishing, the ones that will last are mostly on the cons side (small rooms, lack of soundproofing, no view etc).The fact that they are asking for the same number of SO's for this resort is troubling to me. What is going to end up happening, the other Hawaii resorts will become even more difficult to book internally.



Yes. I agree that the number of SOs doesn’t make sense on the surface, and I meant to include that in my review. Of course they can get it without difficulty, so they will... but the resort itself doesn’t deserve it, even if it is in Hawaii. It doesn’t even have a whirlpool! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

controller1 said:


> @Ken555 thanks for the review and pics.  Questions:  Are there no conventional ovens?  Didn't see any in the pics.  Also, does the resort have gas grills?



No conventional ovens. Yes to gas grills...I’ve got a pic of them that didn’t post earlier and I’ll add it soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> I don’t pay anything for Photobucket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You pay the price of uploading your photos to Photoshop, then downloading them here.  It's a waste of time.  There are better ways to back-up your files.  Most ISP's offer a cloud service, or you can buy an external hard drive.  Photobucket isn't the way to go anymore.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> No conventional ovens.



That's a big negative in my book.  I thought Vistana had learned their lesson with WKORVN.  Apparently not.  Too bad.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> You pay the price of uploading your photos to Photoshop, then downloading them here.  It's a waste of time.  There are better ways to back-up your files.  Most ISP's offer a cloud service, or you can buy an external hard drive.  Photobucket isn't the way to go anymore.



I don’t backup photos to photobucket! In fact, the only reason I have an account at all is because that was the preferred method to post pics on TUG! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

controller1 said:


> That's a big negative in my book.  I thought Vistana had learned their lesson with WKORVN.  Apparently not.  Too bad.



I used the BBQs almost every evening. I know many others use ovens when at resorts, but I think since I started staying at timeshares in 2005 I only used one once. Once. So for me, I’m fine without it, but I appreciate you consider it important. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> I used the BBQs almost every evening. I know many others use ovens when at resorts, but I think since I started staying at timeshares in 2005 I only used one once. Once. So for me, I’m fine without it, but I appreciate you consider it important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I consider it important and a negative if one is not available but it wouldn't keep me from going to SKR.  Data point: I purchased a second week at WKORVN three years after we purchased our first week.  So . . .


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 8, 2019)

If I wanted to stay in the south I would not hesitate to book. Just remember its better than a hotel room but not the perfect timeshare.
The better question is how does it compare to the other south timeshares.
Marriot Waiohai
Point at Poipu
Lawaii Beach Villas


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks Ken555 for the review and photos !
The studio kitchenette looks about the same size as the St John Coral Bay 2 bdrm we had;  not very usable for cooking other than very simple stuff.  The Los Cabos unit kitchen was just slightly bigger, but not a big deal, because eating out is so much more enjoyable & inexpensive in Mexico.

I would not let the unit sizes & other small deficiencies keep me from booking, as south side Kauai location is great. With star options can book half a week at the south side and another half week on the north side...far less driving than staying only on end of the island.  I'm sure others will say a whole week at Waiohai or Point at Poipu is much better than SKR, and I'd probably agree although I've stayed at none of them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2019)

It looks like Photobucket now place a watermark over images that are embedded in external sites. They used allow embedded photos without restrictions, then they stopped allowing them altogether. At least now they allow them, but with a stupid watermark. Unless you upgrade to a paid plan.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> ...It doesn’t even have a whirlpool!



Ken, do you get full access to the amenities at the hotel, like in Kierland? The hotel pool and beach at the Sheraton are quite nice. I think I'd probably spend most of my time at the main resort.

To JK's question, I prefer purpose built timeshares or condos converted to timeshares over hotel conversions, and would choose Waiohai over the Sheraton if I wanted to stay on the south shore. (I own in both systems.) The grounds at Waiohai are really lush compared to the back (timeshare) side of the Sheraton, and I've had lovely garden views at Waiohai, even on Interval trades. Kauai is Kauai though, and I don't spend a lot of time in my room, so I would certainly give the Sheraton a try if that was all I could get.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Yes. I agree that the number of SOs doesn’t make sense on the surface, and I meant to include that in my review. Of course they can get it without difficulty, so they will... but the resort itself doesn’t deserve it, even if it is in Hawaii. It doesn’t even have a whirlpool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can you use the hotel whirlpool?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

More pics of the 2-bed non-LO


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

From the 4th floor corner Studio


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Between buildings 6 & 7 (elevators at each end):





Construction at west buildings (parking lot beyond far building):





View from Building 8 backside (entrance to each unit):





Poolside BBQ (there are 4 BBQs in this area, two on each side, and another section across the pool which was closed during my stay):





Hotel pool (ocean is to the right):









View north on walkway to/from Building 8 rooms (yeah, that's ugly):


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> Thanks Ken555 for the review and photos !
> The studio kitchenette looks about the same size as the St John Coral Bay 2 bdrm we had;  not very usable for cooking other than very simple stuff.  The Los Cabos unit kitchen was just slightly bigger, but not a big deal, because eating out is so much more enjoyable & inexpensive in Mexico.
> 
> I would not let the unit sizes & other small deficiencies keep me from booking, as south side Kauai location is great. With star options can book half a week at the south side and another half week on the north side...far less driving than staying only on end of the island.  I'm sure others will say a whole week at Waiohai or Point at Poipu is much better than SKR, and I'd probably agree although I've stayed at none of them.



In the last ~10 years it does seem that new resorts have smaller and smaller kitchens. 

FYI, I think SKR may have had limitations based on the location of the existing plumbing in the buildings. For instance, the 2-bed kitchen is sharing a wall with where the next door room bathroom would have been pre-remodel, the laundry unit is where the bathroom would be, etc. I think this is why the toilet/shower is the same size in each unit, as well. The construction crew told me that they could have changed the location on any but the first floor, so my guess is that they kept it the same for all for simplicity and consistency. I think it's satisfactory, but certainly not elegant nor a modern design (other than materials).


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

PamMo said:


> Ken, do you get full access to the amenities at the hotel, like in Kierland? The hotel pool and beach at the Sheraton are quite nice. I think I'd probably spend most of my time at the main resort.



Yes, and I believe that's what they expect most guests to do. This is why the timeshare pool had, at most, five people at any given time during my entire stay. I suspect this is also why they didn't go to the expense of installing a whirlpool...but they should do so, anyway. I think we should all send them comments about this, and ask them to add it (I'm sure it's possible). I would have used a whirlpool multiple times if it was close to the unit, and didn't walk the five minutes across the road to use the main hotel facilities each day. Also, keep in mind that the hotel pool area has a hotel vibe... which isn't exactly what I'm looking for every day. I prefer the relaxed, casual timeshare atmosphere, not the beer guzzling partiers present at the hotel. 



> To JK's question, I prefer purpose built timeshares or condos converted to timeshares over hotel conversions, and would choose Waiohai over the Sheraton if I wanted to stay on the south shore. (I own in both systems.) The grounds at Waiohai are really lush compared to the back (timeshare) side of the Sheraton, and I've had lovely garden views at Waiohai, even on Interval trades. Kauai is Kauai though, and I don't spend a lot of time in my room, so I would certainly give the Sheraton a try if that was all I could get.



I agree. I'd like to visit the Marriott, and may now try to get a week via II if possible sometime in the next few years. I certainly prefer to stay at VSN/Marriott/Hyatt/Hilton caliber properties whenever possible.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Hmm... some of these pics didn't want to display from photobucket. I'll try again later, and add more pics.



Photobucket has been exorcized! Begone, watermarks!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken, I can't thank you enough for the great photos! I think we're all curious about the new resorts, so it's very generous of you to take the time and effort to share with us. Thanks!


----------



## silentg (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks! Parts of the resort look good. Was the bed in front of the window? Looked kind of odd. But I suppose you would close the curtain at night?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

silentg said:


> Thanks! Parts of the resort look good. Was the bed in front of the window? Looked kind of odd. But I suppose you would close the curtain at night?



Yes. But, I always close the curtain at night (doesn't everyone?). The studios at the other Hawaii properties have the couch closest to the window instead, so that's a correct observation, but I wouldn't call it odd - just very hotel-like (sense a theme yet?). And the 1-bed at the other properties have a chair or lounge closest to the window but there's no space for that at SKR.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2019)

A few other pics of Kauai...

Waimea Canyon 



 



 



 



 



 

View from Westin Princeville Studio (yeah, just ever so slightly better than SKR and the same StarOptions cost...):



 

Go here next time you visit Princeville! This place was fantastic for lunch:


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken, thank you for sharing your insights and pictures. We have stopped by the Sheraton in prior years and like others were curious to see how the conversion to timeshares would turn out. I agree that providing feedback to them will help with the likelihood of future enhancements.

We like the Marriott Waiohai and have stayed there, but they only have two bedroom units. So, having this new resort available using SO’s is a nice alternative if one doesn’t need that much space.

Like you are some one else mentioned, the idea of splitting a week between Poipu and Princeville is something we will consider for a future stay.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## jnsywg (Jun 9, 2019)

controller1 said:


> That's a big negative in my book.  I thought Vistana had learned their lesson with WKORVN.  Apparently not.  Too bad.



WKORV-N is getting ovens in the upcoming renos. It will be interesting to see how the full-size stoves fit into the space where the cook-top and microwave are now.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 9, 2019)

jnsywg said:


> WKORV-N is getting ovens in the upcoming renos. It will be interesting to see how the full-size stoves fit into the space where the cook-top and microwave are now.



Yes it will be interesting because that is a good amount of storage space currently.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 9, 2019)

jnsywg said:


> WKORV-N is getting ovens in the upcoming renos. It will be interesting to see how the full-size stoves fit into the space where the cook-top and microwave are now.



I sure wish they would do this at Princeville as well. They seem to have a mix of old microwave ovens and newer ones that are a combination of convection and microwave ovens. All are positioned ABOVE the cooktop--not good if you have a heavy item to bake.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for the review. Looks worth a visit. I see it has a tea kettle which puts it above Nanea in my estimation. How can anyone be expected to enjoy their vacation without afternoon tea


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 10, 2019)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Thanks for the review. Looks worth a visit. I see it has a tea kettle which puts it above Nanea in my estimation. How can anyone be expected to enjoy their vacation without afternoon tea



LoL...some Brit friends stayed at my second home. They complained that there was no tea kettle. When we offered alternatives, they claimed that "water boiled in a pot or in the microwave tastes different." So they bought us a tea kettle as a thank you gift. We now use it regularly to heat water...but I still don't drink much tea.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a Kauai story to tell that will be of interest to very few:   We took a day trip from the Westin Princeville resort all the way clockwise around the island, stopping at all the Waimea Canyon viewing spots along the way, plus a few other sites.  When we got to the end of the trail at the Napali Lookout, we noticed just how close we were to the Westin resort.  13 MILES!  Can you believe it!   Hours of driving to end up 13 miles away, then have to turn around and go back!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the post - I will bring earplugs for our Sept stay (on SOs).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 11, 2019)

Appreciate the photos. Are they converting the hotel side to timeshares? I hope so. We have many happy memories staying across the street on the ocean side and the grounds with the koi ponds are lovely. The oceanfront lanai views couldn't be beat.  I am surprised at the small size of the dining area for a 2 bdrm. Is there room on the lanai for a dining table?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 11, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Appreciate the photos. Are they converting the hotel side to timeshares? I hope so. We have many happy memories staying across the street on the ocean side and the grounds with the koi ponds are lovely. The oceanfront lanai views couldn't be beat.  I am surprised at the small size of the dining area for a 2 bdrm. Is there room on the lanai for a dining table?



No. Yes (but they didn’t).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 11, 2019)

Ken,

Thanks for the great pictures.

It looks like they went with an open concept kitchen/dining versus the bar separation between kitchen and dining that we see at WKORV.  Probably saved some square footage there.

The dinner table is a deal breaker for me -- way too small to fit 5 or 6 people (and we use it more than just for eating) though I can see how it would work for most.  Maybe it is the 2 large chairs that are positioned around it, but the table sure looks tiny, especially if people are sitting there while others are prepping meals.

5 of us will be staying at Nanea in August in the 2BR unit so we'll see how space works out for us -- 3 small kids but we are so used the space at WKORV/WKORVN.

-ryan


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 11, 2019)

sjsharkie said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures.
> 
> ...



Nanea has a large table, and I doubt you’ll have any problems with it. However, we used the table when preparing meals since there is otherwise almost no counter space available.

Note that we haven’t had anyone post pictures of the SKR 1-bed unit (yet, we have a member that was there last week and hopefully will post!). My impression and understanding is the 1-bed units don’t even have a table! They have a counter with two chairs against a wall. So, in this respect at least the 2-bed non-LO is better, albeit small. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 12, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Note that we haven’t had anyone post pictures of the SKR 1-bed unit (yet, we have a member that was there last week and hopefully will post!). My impression and understanding is the 1-bed units don’t even have a table! They have a counter with two chairs against a wall. So, in this respect at least the 2-bed non-LO is better, albeit small.



You are right -- the picture on Vistana shows this.  I guess it does sleep only 2 -- maybe because only 2 people can possibly fit at that skinny counter to eat.

I really do think that they missed the mark with a 1BR 81k SO reservation that only sleeps 2 --> yeesh... they seem to be devaluing the options here.  Since they can't decrease the SOs once sold (and anger full boat owners), my worry is that they will inflate the SOs for other properties and cause devaluation for those of us that own elsewhere.  We will see.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 12, 2019)

sjsharkie said:


> You are right -- the picture on Vistana shows this.  I guess it does sleep only 2 -- maybe because only 2 people can possibly fit at that skinny counter to eat.
> 
> I really do think that they missed the mark with a 1BR 81k SO reservation that only sleeps 2 --> yeesh... they seem to be devaluing the options here.  Since they can't decrease the SOs once sold (and anger full boat owners), my worry is that they will inflate the SOs for other properties and cause devaluation for those of us that own elsewhere.  We will see.



Yeah, that’s certainly possible re devaluing the SOs.

The picture you posted certainly shows the problem. It’s not that it only sleeps two in the 1-bed, but that if you had the studio as well then you really have no place to eat with even four people. Just bad.

I typically end up working while away, and normally use the kitchen table. At this resort, the studio and 2-bed non-LO were okay (the studio was actually better), but this 1-bed would be horrible. I hate working at a desk with a wall right in front of me and eating there would be just absurd. 

I don’t see myself ever reserving anything other than the studio in future, and then request one without a connecting unit (they said there were a number of them, but I don’t know how many...that would be interesting to find out, since I’m sure they’ll remind me that they can’t guarantee anything...).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 12, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> I hadn’t seen that feature, to my knowledge, since I last posted pics. I think that was added with the new software, since we used to always post from other sites. This just shows how often I post pics here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Correct - no longer need PhotoBucket - can post photos directly to forum.

Oops - saw that this was already discussed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jul 4, 2019)

Wow. 
Nice review Ken.  Thanks.

Just saw the picture above....thought 'wow, what a great studio.'  Oh wait.  That's the 1 br?  Really?  81k?  ha ha.

I'll no longer complain about Waiohai.


----------



## jjking42 (Aug 17, 2019)

Looking at booking 3-4 nights for my son and his girl firend next March using star options. I am tempted to go with Poipu because of the rainy season up north but I here the Princeville resort is really nice.  Would you go south ?


----------



## controller1 (Aug 17, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Looking at booking 3-4 nights for my son and his girl firend next March using star options. I am tempted to go with Poipu because of the rainy season up north but I here the Princeville resort is really nice.  Would you go south ?



There are pros/cons with each and also with what you believe the couple would prefer.

Sheraton Kauai has beach walkable from the villas.  Not so at Westin Princeville as it is perched on a cliff.

Westin Princeville's villas were built as villas.  Sheraton Kauai's villas are converted hotel rooms and as such are not as spacious.

Sheraton Kauai is likely to have more sun than Westin Princeville.


----------



## blondietink (Aug 19, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Looking at booking 3-4 nights for my son and his girl firend next March using star options. I am tempted to go with Poipu because of the rainy season up north but I here the Princeville resort is really nice.  Would you go south ?



We went to Princeville a couple of years ago in April.  It rained there   every .... single.... day.  We ended up driving south every .... single .... day. It is basically an hour or so to get from Princeville to Poipu depending on traffic.  Once we made it in 45 minutes.  Also in the south would be a lot closer to Waimea Canyon which they should not miss.  Some of the beaches in that area to the south and west are stunning and virtually empty of people.  The beach that the Marriott is on in Lihue is also wonderful  the softest sand that has ever touched my toes. My vote would be for Poipu even though it seems very small.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 20, 2019)

Who remembers when the Sheraton Kauai was in Kapaa?  There was a popular luau next door, but it burned down.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 21, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> Who remembers when the Sheraton Kauai was in Kapaa?  There was a popular luau next door, but it burned down.


never saw a luau burn down.....that must have been some luau  (jk)

couldn't find any pics of the 'old' Sheraton.  What was the name?

Current (historic postcard)


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 21, 2019)

It was called the Sheraton Coconut Beach Resort.  We were there in 1991.  There was a very popular luau joint next to the resort, which all burned down.  In case you’ve never been to a luau, they had a kitchen, a dining hall with buffet line and many dining tables, a show stage, an out building where they prepped and cooked the pig, plus other structures where they did things like take your picture and hope to sell it to you.  What did you think a luau was, an empty field?


----------



## zsn (Aug 22, 2019)

Great review. Staying there in Nov and looking forward to it, as we have always stayed in WPORV. One question on the beach in front of the resort - is it suitable for snorkeling? Never been on the beaches in that area and from the Google sattelite photo it looks calm. It may also be a seasonal thing. Thanks.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for the candid review and photos, Ken.  I've been considering Kauai for 2021 travels since I'm getting Aloha fever and it's the lone (major) Hawaiian island that I've yet to visit.  I'm still afraid that it'll be too rural for me, since I do love touristy things (e.g. guided tours, chartered snorkeling trips), so please let me know what your impressions are about the island as a whole.  The rooms definitely are smaller than at other locations, but I'd still consider renting there because of the amenities.  A really small kitchen is better than no kitchen at all!  Did I see a washer/dryer? 

It still cracks me up that Westin will use up all that space for their heavenly tubs.   Water is really expensive on Hawaii and I confess I've only ever used the tubs to soak my snorkeling equipment before packing them up for the plane ride.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 22, 2019)

My favorite island in Hawaii is Maui, but I like all the other islands too. We typically go one or two weeks to Maui, and then to one of the other islands. Maui is nice and worth a visit. I like the WPORV property, but prefer the Poipu location due to weather and proximity to other places, like the Waimea Canyon and Captain Andy’s cruises. I like cruising to the Napali coast, so that would mean summer months. The ocean gets pretty rough in the winter and the cruises stop. 

I have snorkeled at the Sheraton in Poipu, but there’s not that much to see compared to the Maui properties. The water is also much more treacherous in Kaui than in Maui. I found it difficult to come back out in front of the Sheraton, even though there weren’t that May waves, and ended up swimming towards the rocks and climbing out over them. I have a few friends that have had significant problems getting out at other Kauai beaches. Be careful there!


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 22, 2019)

LisaRex said:


> It still cracks me up that Westin will use up all that space for their heavenly tubs.   Water is really expensive on Hawaii and I confess I've only ever used the tubs to soak my snorkeling equipment before packing them up for the plane ride.


well, their "heavenly shower" is not so heavenly anymore.  I get it with water conservation, but the water pressure from our shower in Nanea was pretty miserly.

On your note about "Kauai too rural", I think you will find Poipu to be pretty city like.  I agree Princeville is quiet and not for everyone. You still wont catch me renting that 1BR though and after seeing Ken's photos, not sure this is the best choice for a me with a family of 5.

Ryan


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dms11 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> 2-bed non-LO
> 
> View attachment 12286
> View attachment 12287
> ...



Thanks for the helpful review and photos.  I will be there in a couple of weeks and it's nice to know what to expect.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 22, 2019)

We are currently at SKR in the 1Bd Unit - staying on SOs for 5 nites using our WPORV studio. We ended up in B7 4th floor (highest floor) - reserved at exactly 8 months.
(#TimeStampMatters)
4th floor units have vaulted ceilings in LR/Kitchen area which helps give a more of an open feeling.

Normally would use the WPORV studio to stay 6 nites in a 1Bd at WPORV (love the layout of the 1Bd), but decided to spend some time in South Kauai (Poipu) for a change. Plus, we have friends in Kōloa, and don’t have to do the hour drive down to see them.
Have to leave early in order to make wedding in Vegas this weekend. Using the left over SOs to stay at WDW later this year.

I have no issue with the SOs required (81K/week) for a 1Bd at SKR - based purely on location in Poipu.

Sheraton’s are certainly not Westin’s in terms of quality. But, SKR grounds are nice, and things are new.  And like WPORV - the staff at SKR are friendly and great service. I have photos, but no different than Ken’s.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 22, 2019)

Kitchen photo - W/D is on right in cabinet (much nicer than WPORV - since brand new).

Microwave/Convention oven is nice and (importantly) lower so Robin can reach (including cupboards above - I have never seen her to actually be able to reach these).

Stovetop (really) sucks because of the controls. Dishwasher nice (new).

Refrigerator is perfect size (also new).
Lots of cabinet space, but lack of counter space is issue (as with WPORV studios - and Nanea based on size).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 22, 2019)

Other random thoughts (will add/edit):

TV in bedroom is almost too large.
Lack of drawers in Bd.

The ‘sitting’ area in front of TV (left of kitchen area) is useless. 

The aesthetics of the overall design are nice (everything blends well) - regardless of what they had to deal with design-wise due to smaller area
(e.g. location of ‘bath area’ by LR/Kit area)

WiFi in our room seems good as I can stream the Niner game on my iPad without pixels or stalls.

Walls are thin as typical of hotel conversions - but hasn’t been an issue.

The Plantation bar next door was really loud last nite (Sat) until at least 10pm - I assume this is typical.

The quiet pool below B7-B8 is essentially empty.

Balconies on 4th floor units are wider - ours is ~8ft wider than units below on floors 2&3

Water pressure is strong. If anything I would say it is too hot. I like the hot water, but it borders on scalding. So be careful.

The shower floor tiles are slippery (8x16” and smooth). This is design flaw that we learned during a bathroom remodel. They supply a mat for the shower, but - be careful here as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacation dreaming (Sep 23, 2019)

Any word on when they might convert the oceanfront buildings?  I thought it was planned to convert all buildings over time.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2019)

vacation dreaming said:


> Any word on when they might convert the oceanfront buildings?  I thought it was planned to convert all buildings over time.



They are claiming that the OF buildings will remain part of hotel - but I do not buy it. Their goal is probably to sell buildings 3-8 first - then open the OF buildings (1-2).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2019)

The quirks of the unit and resort are livable, but the thin walls are not.

Woken up repeatedly last night by screaming/crying baby in the unit next to us. Scared me awake (and I had already put in earplugs) - Robin was already awake because she could hear the baby fussing. It sounded like the screams were in our unit they were so loud.

We are likely going to ask for a change in units (if possible) as we can’t expect the baby’s behavior to change - and not sleeping is not an option. I actually moved to pull out couch at 4am (fun!) . Robin barely slept at all.

We will not be staying here again even though we like the Poipu location.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 24, 2019)

@DavidnRobin Sorry to hear about your issues. Hopefully you can get some shuteye on the beach  Thanks for sharing your review. This reminds me why hotel rooms are not ideal.


----------



## LJT (Sep 24, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> The quirks of the unit and resort are livable, but the thin walls are not.
> 
> Woken up repeatedly last night by screaming/crying baby in the unit next to us. Scared me awake (and I had already put in earplugs) - Robin was already awake because she could hear the baby fussing. It sounded like the screams were in our unit they were so loud.
> 
> ...


Wow!  that sounds terrible!  We were planning to stay 2 nights this summer just to try it out - now I’m not so sure.  We have stayed at the hotel on the ocean side on points in the past and not had any trouble with thin walls.  I wonder why it is so much worse on that side???


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2019)

LJT said:


> Wow!  that sounds terrible!  We were planning to stay 2 nights this summer just to try it out - now I’m not so sure.  We have stayed at the hotel on the ocean side on points in the past and not had any trouble with thin walls.  I wonder why it is so much worse on that side???



Our 1st 2 nights were peaceful.
Then...

It is probably the randomness of neighbors you end up with. I have heard this was an issue from Ken555’s post, and other hotel/TS conversions.

A loud TV or loud conversations are easy to mitigate - a crying infant?

We decided to stick it out as we are entrenched - and prepare the sofa...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragdoll (Sep 24, 2019)

This reminds me of the time we stayed in one of the oceanfront rooms there. Lovely room. Fabulous view. There was even a wedding down on the beach that we could see. Unfortunately, our next door neighbors in the "grand suite" had a huge, loud, drunken party (fraternity, bachelor, bachelorette?). It was so loud we had to ask to be moved. (They should have moved the party--offsite! ) Yes, the walls are thin.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2019)

Dear Sheraton Kauai -
Please...

- Sound dampen the perimeter walls of the units.[Important!]
- Shower floor tiles are dangerous. The mats don’t cut it.
- Hot water is too hot (scalding).
- Gap under front door needs to be insulated.
- AC stays on even with sliding doors open. (I like this, but...)
- Stovetop controls are terrible - need to improve manual at least.

Otherwise... had a great stay and Resort looks great. Great staff.
David and Robin
7407 (Sept17-26)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 27, 2019)

I am curious.  I have never complained about the water being too hot anywhere.   I believe I would rather the base hot was too hot and it can be cooled using some cold, then having it not hot enough and get stuck with a luke warm shower.   Are their shower controls not capable of doing this?   I have to ask, as I don't fully understand why that would be a resort complaint..   please let me know.    That is also the second or third complaint I have seen about the shower tiles.  they must be horribly slippery!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> I am curious.  I have never complained about the water being too hot anywhere.   I believe I would rather the base hot was too hot and it can be cooled using some cold, then having it not hot enough and get stuck with a luke warm shower.   Are their shower controls not capable of doing this?   I have to ask, as I don't fully understand why that would be a resort complaint..   please let me know.    That is also the second or third complaint I have seen about the shower tiles.  they must be horribly slippery!



Me neither, I like hot water as well - but the water is scalding hot (and safety hazard for those caught unaware) - no way that water temp is suppose to be that high.

They are dangerously slippery - luckily our remodel Designer brought this to my attention as I wanted to do the same.  They supply a mat - but a safety issue for those caught unaware.

btw - these safety issues were noted (kindly) in my survey from them.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 3, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> Our 1st 2 nights were peaceful.
> Then...
> 
> It is probably the randomness of neighbors you end up with. I have heard this was an issue from Ken555’s post, and other hotel/TS conversions.
> ...



Sorry to learn that you also had noise issues. Since you had a 1bed unit, I’m assuming you had a connecting door to the studio and the noise was from that unit, correct? Apparently there are several studio units without a connecting door, but I’m unsure if the same is true with a 1bed. Sadly, the connecting door is too thin and there’s a gap at bottom so any noise just passes through. It’s a design failure...I don’t know any other way to look at it, and they could fix if they wanted. But, like Nanea’s shuttle beeping due to lack of foresight in allowing space to turn around I highly doubt the management will do anything, ever. I’d like to be proved wrong. This noise issue is another where actions speak louder than words, and I’m not at all interested in any statement from management other than “it’s fixed.”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 4, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Sorry to learn that you also had noise issues. Since you had a 1bed unit, I’m assuming you had a connecting door to the studio and the noise was from that unit, correct? Apparently there are several studio units without a connecting door, but I’m unsure if the same is true with a 1bed. Sadly, the connecting door is too thin and there’s a gap at bottom so any noise just passes through. It’s a design failure...I don’t know any other way to look at it, and they could fix if they wanted. But, like Nanea’s shuttle beeping due to lack of foresight in allowing space to turn around I highly doubt the management will do anything, ever. I’d like to be proved wrong. This noise issue is another where actions speak louder than words, and I’m not at all interested in any statement from management other than “it’s fixed.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The noise was not from the studio LO - I am not sure there was anyone in the studio next to us.

The noise was thru our bedroom wall from the 2Bd unit - from what I assume was their bedroom.  I tapped on the walls the next day, and they sounded hollow.  They really should put sound dampening insulation when they converted the units.

It was easy to hear any sound coming from the the 2Bd unit. Robin could hear the child whimpering - which kept her awake (mother instinct).

We made up the sofa bed for the next night in case we needed it.  At 4am - we did when the crying began.

I met a couple of other people who also said they could hear their neighbors thru the walls.  I made this problem known in my feedback - and also the scalding hot water and slipper tiles on shower floors as these are safety issues.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Someone please remind me:  is Sheraton Kauai being marketed through Sheraton Flex (and if not, how)?

Because if it is, based on Ken's and David's reviews, it will disappoint those who buy Sheraton Flex with the expectation of using it for the wonderful, relaxing Hawaii trips described in the brochure.

And based on Robert's (controller1) comments about reserving Sheraton Riverfront (see   https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-flex-purchase-questions-help.296135/page-2 (post #31)), the lack of Sheraton Flex inventory there will also leave purchasers unhappy.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 4, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> Someone please remind me:  is Sheraton Kauai being marketed through Sheraton Flex (and if not, how)?
> 
> Because if it is, based on Ken's and David's reviews, it will disappoint those who buy Sheraton Flex with the expectation of using it for the wonderful, relaxing Hawaii trips described in the brochure.
> 
> And based on Robert's (controller1) comments about reserving Sheraton Riverfront (see   https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-flex-purchase-questions-help.296135/page-2 (post #31)), the lack of Sheraton Flex inventory there will also leave purchasers unhappy.



Sheraton Kauai is not currently in the Sheraton Flex program.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 4, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> And based on Robert's (controller1) comments about reserving Sheraton Riverfront (see   https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-flex-purchase-questions-help.296135/page-2 (post #31)), the lack of Sheraton Flex inventory there will also leave purchasers unhappy.



There is no Sheraton Riverfront.  It is a Westin and it is in Westin Flex (which is different from Sheraton Flex).  It might be good to learn about the systems and what is in them before mindlessly bashing them.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 4, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> Someone please remind me:  is Sheraton Kauai being marketed through Sheraton Flex (and if not, how)?
> 
> Because if it is, based on Ken's and David's reviews, it will disappoint those who buy Sheraton Flex with the expectation of using it for the wonderful, relaxing Hawaii trips described in the brochure.
> 
> And based on Robert's (controller1) comments about reserving Sheraton Riverfront (see   https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-flex-purchase-questions-help.296135/page-2 (post #31)), the lack of Sheraton Flex inventory there will also leave purchasers unhappy.





jabberwocky said:


> There is no Sheraton Riverfront.  It is a Westin and it is in Westin Flex (which is different from Sheraton Flex).  It might be good to learn about the systems and what is in them before mindlessly bashing them.




And for the record, this was my comment:



controller1 said:


> @hanaleihaze I'm a Westin Flex owner and I can tell you it is very difficult to make a reservation at Westin Riverfront at the 12-month mark during June/July/August. I tried for about ten days exactly at midnight Eastern time to make a reservation before I was successful. Very little Riverfront inventory in the Flex program.  If you really want Riverfront, buy Riverfront instead of Flex.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 5, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> There is no Sheraton Riverfront.  It is a Westin and it is in Westin Flex (which is different from Sheraton Flex).  It might be good to learn about the systems and what is in them before mindlessly bashing them.



Obviously I have conflated the two programs creating some confusion.  However, the two programs are more similar than different -- each is a repackaging of generally less desirable VOI's at existing properties (each has a disproportionate number of mud weeks, summer desert weeks, and island views on Hawaii).  But I have no horse in this race; I'm not buying either.


----------



## mindy35 (Oct 6, 2019)

We decided to add a 4 night stay here to check it out prior to our week in Princeville. Granted, we booked it only 3 months ahead so we did not really expect to get a high priority room but what we did get was a bit ridiculous. On the ride up north, I was playing with the headline for what I would write here in this board.

“Sheraton Poipu is NOT of Westin SVO caliber by a long shot!” Was my most recent idea but when I saw this thread I stopped attempting to be inventive and thought I should just get to the meat of the matter.

We’ve all been waiting for additions to the Villa portfolio for so long and I think Westin owners will be sorely disappointed! I can’t imagine why ANYONE would buy here and have it be their home resort.

First, yes, the villa buildings are across the (small) street from the beach front resort. There are no ocean front and I doubt any ocean view units. Honestly, that did not bother me much as the access through the hotel was short and easy. Only one building is currently occupied as the others are still under construction but they say the others will open soon. We did not hear any construction except for from the street repair. We visited at what must have been a very slow time of the season (end of sept-early oct) as it looked like the villas were only 60% occupied. Parking lots were empty and even the local restaurants were observing how slow it was.

We arrived 2 pm and were told the usual line - “checkin time is at 4 and we will call your cell when your room is ready”. Seriously......I hate that! It was a Wednesday and more than half of the rooms were empty and dark during our entire stay. And the bummer was that they forgot to call.....I finally called at 5:30....was put on hold for 10 minutes and then told “oh yes....come on over and get your key whenever you like”.  I am confident the room was ready at 2:15 if not before!!!! What a waste of time.

First, I will say ditto to Ken555. He laid it out very well. Thanks for your review Ken.

We were assigned the 7_02 room. As I now see from the chart posted above, it is one of the smaller 1 bedroom units but I did not know that when we arrived or I would have complained. I thought they were ALL that ridiculously small and poorly laid out:

-You walk in the front door and the bathroom sinks are literally IN the kitchen!!
-There is no dining table (either in the unit or on the Lanai)....just 2 counter stools under a counter under the TV.

(Photos attached below but I regret not taking a shot of the bedroom portion of this particular villa )

-when you sit on the couch and look to the left.....you are looking directly into the WC/shower which is adjacent to the front door.....only separated by a small carved wooden divider
-the King sized bed in the attached “bedroom” basically takes up the WHOLE room! Not even room for nightstands that could hold a lamp. The large TV is mounted to the wall. There is a TINY wardrobe that has enough room for 4 hangers. No closet or dresser with drawers. There was absolutely no place to unpack a suitcase or even set the suitcase so you could live out of it. We had to choose between using the kitchen counter and the stools designed for eating or relinquish the sofa for our entire stay.
-everything was new and clean and esthetically pleasing but of poor quality. Even compared to what is stocked in the Westin units.
-WiFi in the units and around the property is intermittent and unpredictable. We were unable to sign onto a sensitive work computer that requires a secure connection and our Apple devices were very confused.
-no jacuzzi on the villa side


We were not sad to depart and arrive for our highly anticipated week at Westin Princeville! We love it here! And......low and behold......we were surprised to find that our room was available when we checked in at 1pm!!!

We, of course, refused the Owners update at the Sheraton as we would NEVER consider adding this property to our “current portfolio”. What a shame, since Poipu would be a nice addition to the Kaua’i offerings. I guess we will have to check out the Marriott or Hyatt options in the area.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 6, 2019)

Great review - that place is a MESS.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 6, 2019)

mindy35 said:


> We were assigned the 7_02 room. As I now see from the chart posted above, it is one of the smaller 1 bedroom units but I did not know that when we arrived or I would have complained. I thought they were ALL that ridiculously small and poorly laid out:



FWIW, you had the standard 1-bed. There is no larger or smaller 1-bed at this resort. The larger units on the floor map are 2-bed units. 

Sorry to hear that you had a poor stay. Sadly, I’m not at all surprised by your review. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mindy35 (Oct 6, 2019)

But I do see your photos that include dressers in the bedrooms and (albeit small) dining tables in the living room? Ours could not fit even those items. And our room was much more narrow than your photos. The square footage was more like a studio than a 1 bedroom. We are in a studio here in Princeville now that is much more spacious. 

We do like the south shore and enjoyed the beach at the hotel while we were there so I will say we made the best of our stay. Life’s to short not to count our blessings that we were still in HI

We were more disappointed of what is being presented as a new Vistana offering that we will not be considering in the future and wanted to let others know lest they will be equally disappointed.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 6, 2019)

mindy35 said:


> But I do see your photos that include dressers in the bedrooms and (albeit small) dining tables in the living room? Ours could not fit even those items. And our room was much more narrow than your photos. The square footage was more like a studio than a 1 bedroom. We are in a studio here in Princeville now that is much more spacious.
> 
> We do like the south shore and enjoyed the beach at the hotel while we were there so I will say we made the best of our stay. Life’s to short not to count our blessings that we were still in HI
> 
> We were more disappointed of what is being presented as a new Vistana offering that we will not be considering in the future and wanted to let others know lest they will be equally disappointed.



I posted pics from the studio and the 2-bed. I did not see a 1-bed unit. I believe someone also posted a pic from Vistana of the 1-bed which matches your description. 

The studio is much smaller than the 1-bed you had. Crazy, eh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 10, 2019)

Every time I read this thread I want to consider changing a reservation to princeville. I Booked my 24 yo son and his girlfriend a one bedroom for three night during spring break. I just feel like the weather would be better in march on the south shore and I like the beach there. Considering he is 24 and is staying for free I figure he wont be as disappointed as us more experienced travelers. 

Is this resort so bad that I should move them to the north shore and risk the rain?


----------



## ragdoll (Oct 10, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Every time I read this thread I want to consider changing a reservation to princeville. I Booked my 24 yo son and his girlfriend a one bedroom for three night during spring break. I just feel like the weather would be better in march on the south shore and I like the beach there. Considering he is 24 and is staying for free I figure he wont be as disappointed as us more experienced travelers.
> 
> Is this resort so bad that I should move them to the north shore and risk the rain?



I wouldn't change the reservation to Princeville. For the reasons you stated (the south shore, 24-year-old, free accommodations) the Sheraton will be fine. You are correct about the weather in Princeville: it can be very dicey in March (rain, wind), they have no beach to walk to, and it is rather isolated compared to Poipu. However, for the reasons you stated (above), one could also make the argument for Princeville. It's a nice resort. It was purpose-built as a timeshare, rooms are lovely, which makes it far nicer than the Sheraton.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 10, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Every time I read this thread I want to consider changing a reservation to princeville. I Booked my 24 yo son and his girlfriend a one bedroom for three night during spring break. I just feel like the weather would be better in march on the south shore and I like the beach there. Considering he is 24 and is staying for free I figure he wont be as disappointed as us more experienced travelers.
> 
> Is this resort so bad that I should move them to the north shore and risk the rain?



I am sure he and his girlfriend will be delighted. We stayed at Hyatt Regency Kaanapali when we were 24 YO in a bottom floor parking lot view room. I believe we could see the trash bin from the room. We were over the moon to be in Hawaii and spent our time at the pool and beach.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 10, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am sure he and his girlfriend will be delighted. We stayed at Hyatt Regency Kaanapali when we were 24 YO in a bottom floor parking lot view room. I believe we could see the trash bin from the room. We were over the moon to be in Hawaii and spent our time at the pool and beach.



I agree - they will likely love Sheraton Kauai - we are biased because we have comparisons to other timeshares.

We rented one if those beachside 2-person cabanas ($75/day) in front of Main pool - totally worth it for people watching (surfers, and tourists getting wiped out by wave action).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 15, 2019)

$75 for a cabana is a great price. They go for $400/day for a 4 person at the Grand Wailea on Maui and $150 at WKORV.


----------



## triangulum33 (Oct 16, 2022)

Those that have stayed here, would you say there is a preferred building and floor?  Top floor, building 8?


----------



## Souchiam (Oct 16, 2022)

We stayed at the 1-bd unit in 2018 (Sheraton Kauai).  I agreed that it’s not worth using 81000 star options.  It’s very small compared to WKORN and location not optimal.  But with the new Abound, it’s roughly 50% of Abound points compare to WKORN (1-bd: 1950 Sheraton Kauai and 3900 WKORN).  We like Waiohai, closer to snorkeling but only 2-bd, no lock off.  We stayed at Marriott Kauai earlier this year and I like the parlors room, free shuttle to the airport, easy access around Lihue with local buses (50 cent per ride, no need for car rental).  With new Abound, I’m looking forward to spend a few nights at Westin Princeville in the summer months.  I’m happy with lots of choices at Kauai with Abound.


----------

